# Protektorenjacke Bikepark DH



## wiz04 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe gesehen, dass es schon ein paar Beiträge zu Protektorenjacke gibt, aber die sind teilweise schon etwas älter und da tut sich ja immer wieder was 

Was fahrt ihr für Protektorenjacken im Bikepark?

Trägt eine zufällig die Chest Protektor Modelle von Leatt? 

Ich habe ein älteres IXS Hammer Modell, aber möchte mir mal ein neues kaufen. Bei dem Jacket stört es mich, dass es wirklich sehr massiv ist und ich das Teil nur unter manche Klamotten bekommen, oder oben drüber ziehen muss. 
Suche mit mindestens Schulter-, Rücken- und Brust Protektion, eher für den etwas härteren DH Einsatz.
Ellenbogen könnte man ja notfalls noch so anziehen. Aber am besten ein komplettes Jacket  
Bin gespannt auf eure Empfehlungen. 🤗

Liebe Grüße
Svenja


----------



## the_hias (23. Oktober 2020)

Meine Freundin fährt das Leatt 3DF Airfit Lite im Park und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aishmo (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren schon mit der POC Spine vpd 2.0 Jacke und bin total zufrieden mit der. Der Brustprotektor ist auch herausnehmbar und was ich auch sehr positiv finde ist, dass die Ellenbogen Protektoren kein bisschen stören (womit ich vorher immer Probleme hatte). Ich weiß der Preis ist hoch, habe meine damals auch etwas günstiger im Ausverkauf bekommen (habe halt regelmäßig geschaut). Ich finde, dass der Preis aber trotzdem gerechtfertigt ist: Ich fühle mich sehr sicher damit und die Verarbeitung ist einfach top. Sicherlich bin ich damit noch mindestens die nächsten fünf Jahren unterwegs 😊.


----------



## ChrisCrash (25. Oktober 2020)

Hi Hi,

ich habe mir Anfang das Sommers die Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite gekauft und ergänze sie mit separaten Ellbogenschützern.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Passform ist sehr gut und das ganze sitzt sehr nah am Körper. Könnte sie auch gut unter ein normales T-Shirt anziehen. Habe auch einen durchaus kritischen Crash mit ihr erlebt, bei dem ich mich 2 mal in die Botanik überschlagen hatte. Nehme an, ohne Weste wäre es direkt ins Krankenhaus gegangen. Mit Weste hatte ich nur ein paar blaue Flecken und bin nach ner kurzen Pause wieder gefahren.

Daher, ich kann sie sehr empfehlen.hatte vorher eine ärmellose 661. Und die sieht neben der Leatt schlicht aus wie Spielzeug.

Hoffe das hilft. 

Cheers
CChrash


----------



## wiz04 (25. Oktober 2020)

Danke für eure Empfehlungen! Ich schaue mir die Modelle Mal an. Spätestens zum Start der nächsten Saison möchte ich gerne eine neue haben 😸


----------



## pophase (3. März 2022)

ChrisCrash schrieb:


> ich habe mir Anfang das Sommers die Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite gekauft und ergänze sie mit separaten Ellbogenschützern.


Ich habe gesehen dass du 1,78 m groß bist. Habe mir die Lite auch bestellt, mir kommt sie in L/XL beim ersten Anprobieren etwas weit vor und ich bin unsicher ob das so sein soll/darf - bin 1,77 groß. Dir verrutscht beim fahren nichts, @ChrisCrash ?


----------



## Sespri (3. März 2022)

pophase schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen dass du 1,78 m groß bist. Habe mir die Lite auch bestellt, mir kommt sie in L/XL beim ersten Anprobieren etwas weit vor und ich bin unsicher ob das so sein soll/darf - bin 1,77 groß. Dir verrutscht beim fahren nichts, @ChrisCrash ?


Mit der Passform hatte ich idT. auch zu kämpfen und habe das auch schon von anderen gehört. Irgendwie scheinen die ein eigenes Verständnis von Grössenangaben zu haben. Ich kam auf alle Fälle mit dieser Jacke nicht zuletzt auch aus diesem Grund nicht klar und deshalb ging sie zurück.


----------



## pophase (3. März 2022)

Ich hatte die Airfit lite extra in S/M und L/XL zum Anprobieren bestellt. S/M sitzt besser, nur ist der Rückenprotektor da lächerlich kurz. Und L/XL ist etwas labberig.
Geht dann wohl beides zurück. Angesichts des Preises sollte das besser auch passen.

@Sespri Darf ich fragen was du nun stattdessen nutzt?


----------



## ChrisCrash (3. März 2022)

pophase schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen dass du 1,78 m groß bist. Habe mir die Lite auch bestellt, mir kommt sie in L/XL beim ersten Anprobieren etwas weit vor und ich bin unsicher ob das so sein soll/darf - bin 1,77 groß. Dir verrutscht beim fahren nichts, @ChrisCrash ?


Hi. Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wieviel Masse auf den 177cm verwaltet werden  Bei mir waren es 82kg. In diesem Format passte es mir wie eine Zweite Haut. Kein spannen, aber auch kein Wackeln. Passt einfach. Jetzt habe ich aber seit kurzem 6kg weniger. Bin gespannt wie sie dann sitzt wenn ich sie wieder brauche?


----------



## pophase (3. März 2022)

ChrisCrash schrieb:


> Hi. Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wieviel Masse auf den 177cm verwaltet werden  Bei mir waren es 82kg. In diesem Format passte es mir wie eine Zweite Haut. Kein spannen, aber auch kein Wackeln. Passt einfach. Jetzt habe ich aber seit kurzem 6kg weniger. Bin gespannt wie sie dann sitzt wenn ich sie wieder brauche?


Ja, das stimmt. Ich bringe nur 70 kg auf die Waage, das macht wohl den Unterschied. Schade dass es keine Zwischengröße gibt, an sich gefällt mir die Airfit lite echt gut.


----------



## Sespri (3. März 2022)

pophase schrieb:


> @Sespri Darf ich fragen was du nun stattdessen nutzt?


Ortema Ortho-Max.

Auch diese muss genau passen - wie letztlich jeder Protektor - aber wenn es passt, dann ist es erste Sahne. Praktisch nahtlose Übergänge der einzelnen Bereiche und sehr gut verarbeitet. Und einen Test in Form einer Bodenprobe auf steinigem Terrain letztes Jahr auf der Hangman l in Leogang konnte ich auch schon absolvieren. Im Nachhinein betrachtet muss der Abflug schon recht heftig gewesen sein. Diverse Biker sind angesprungen gekommen und haben nach meinem Befinden gefragt. Rippen waren geprellt und der linke Oberarm Stellenweise recht blau. Aber alle Protektoren am ursprünglichen Ort, selber nichts gebrochen und ich konnte meinen Urlaub fortsetzen. Klar, Glück gehört dazu, aber die Jacke hat mich definitv vor Gröberem bewahrt.

Das einzige was mich gestört hat, ist der etwas dürftige Brustteil, was z.B. beim POC besser gelöst ist. Das habe ich durch den Einschub einer zweiten Lage verbessert. Passt wie vorgesehen und trägt nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (11. Mai 2022)

moin 
ich bin auf der suche nach einer protectoren weste für meine holde 
jetzt ist nur mein problem das ich da relativ wenig ahnung von dem frauen kram habe und das die beschreibungen in den shops recht dürftig sind

vll ist es noch interresant das sie mit einem c oder d körbchen jetzt nicht unbedingt ne männerweste anziehen kann


----------

